
How to build a 'distraction-free' iPhone - superchink
http://www.tuaw.com/2013/07/22/how-to-build-a-distraction-free-iphone/
======
senorprogrammer
Link to the actual article: [https://medium.com/life-
hacks/80f8d525b0d8](https://medium.com/life-hacks/80f8d525b0d8)

